# can't find 0 byte file on desktop



## nizumi (Jun 15, 2011)

I've read many advices in this forum, but still can't delete a 0 byte file (with no extension) on desktop.

I went to cmd and found the file on desktop, though.
I think the problem is the complicated file name, [PB] Mikie Hara.

Anyone can help me?

nizumi


----------



## Squashman (Apr 4, 2003)

Did you try deleting from the command line?

If you have not been able to delete directly with Windows or the CMD line then I would give Unlocker a try.
http://www.emptyloop.com/unlocker/


----------



## nizumi (Jun 15, 2011)

Thank you so much. It's gone!


----------

